# Paineis solares (Oregon WMR200)



## cmg (22 Abr 2010 às 23:03)

Boas

Encontrei um artigo que me parece interessante sobre os paineis solares das estações (nesta caso na WRM200). Parece que há a possibilidade de as mesmas carregarem as baterias. Aqui:

http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php/topic,39493.0.html

Cumps

cmg


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2010 às 00:48)

*Re: Paineis solares*

O engraçado disso é que o painel solar terá no seu interior uma bateria que se encontra desligada do painel 

A conclusão que tiro daí, é que NÃO deverão ser necessárias as pilhas no interior do anemómetro e no termo/higrometro...ao ligar a bateria que está no interior do painel os mesmo serão alimentados.

Confuso?? Talvez!

Será assim??? A Oregon no seu melhor 




PS: Lá terei que abrir o meu painel solar!


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2010 às 15:26)

*Re: Paineis solares*

Ora nem mais, cá está a bateria no interior do painel, com os cabos todos arrumadinhos mas...desligada 









Vamos lá preparar para ligar os ditos...







Para que não restem dúvidas de que é uma painel Oregon OS-STC800 







.


----------



## zejorge (23 Abr 2010 às 15:51)

Olá Kraliv

Significa dizer que afinal o painel não está a servir para nada, e na eventualidade de as pilhas acabarem deixamos de ter dados ...
Estou a ver bem o problema ????


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2010 às 16:06)

Significa que temos que ligar a bateria 

Na consola, quando as pilhas começam a ficar fracas, aparece a indicação de bateria fraca  creio que dará tempo para as podermos substituir.


----------



## zejorge (23 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Olá 

Ok, então as pilhas só servirão quando não houver sol, o que está correcto.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2010 às 16:28)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> Ok, então as pilhas só servirão quando não houver sol, o que está correcto.





Talvez!

Já agora..devias abrir o teu painel e confirmar se tens a bateria desligada


----------



## zejorge (24 Abr 2010 às 14:04)

Olá boa tarde

Só agora entrei, e vou então ver como está o painel solar.
Já agora pergunto: -Se estiver desligado, devo ligar?

Para além disso ponho outra questão - lingando a bateria, deviamos , ou não, utilizar pilhas recerregáveis?


----------



## Kraliv (24 Abr 2010 às 15:58)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Só agora entrei, e vou então ver como está o painel solar.
> Já agora pergunto: -Se estiver desligado, devo ligar?
> ...





Não! 
O painel NÂO carrega as pilhas que estão no interior do sensor.



.


----------



## zejorge (26 Abr 2010 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Ainda não verifiquei se o meu painel está ou não ligado, mas continuo com a dúvida se devo ou não ligá-la, caso esteja desligada.
Alguém já tem uma opinião formada?


----------



## Puma (26 Abr 2010 às 13:03)

Boas....

Apesar de não ter esta estação meteorológica, pois ainda tenho a muito conhecida Auriol , considero em breve tempo adquiri-la. Talvez para finais de Agosto.

Tendo em consideração as fotos que aqui já foram colocadas, bem como algum conhecimento que tenho na questão de painéis solares, creio que o procedimento é o seguinte:

A bateria que o equipamento trás deverá ser ligada ás células fotovoltaicas, porque são as mesmas que procedem ao seu carregamento. 

É a bateria que alimenta o equipamento, e não as células fotovoltaicas, estas apenas carregam a bateria de dia, fazendo com que a mesma tenha sempre carga.

No limite, e no campo teórico, caso não exista luminosidade suficiente, durante um longo espaço de tempo, a estação poderá dar a indicação de que o sensor tem a bateria descarregada.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Lightning (26 Abr 2010 às 13:05)

Ò pessoal que confusão que vai para aqui...

Como também tenho uma estação destas, aqui deixo a minha opinião: o painel solar não carrega as pilhas dos sensores, o painel solar serve para alimentar o sensor enquanto existe sol/claridade, e à noite como não recebe qualquer energia (porque está de noite ) os sensores aí sim alimentam-se das pilhas.

De dia, o painel alimenta o sensor, de noite ou quando há luminosidade fraca/inexistência de sol, as pilhas alimentam o sensor. 

É esta a minha opinião.  

Comentários, críticas e correcções ao que estiver mal são bem-vindas.


----------



## Puma (26 Abr 2010 às 14:31)

Para quem tem esta estação meteorológica, digam-me uma coisa.

Quer o anemómetro que o sensor de temperatura/humidade são alimentados pelo painel de células fotovoltaicas?

Isto é, não têm pilhas, correcto ?

Se assim for, não faz sentido falar em pilhas, mas sim em bateria que terá que ser carregada pela célula fotovoltaica.

Não quero com isto dizer que a bateria depois de devidamente carregada não alimente os sensores por muito tempo. A função da célula fotovoltaica é precisamente fazer com que a bateria tenha sempre capacidade de fornecer electricidade, quer seja um ano quer seja dois ou três. Obviamente que a mesma não será eterna, pois á que contar igualmente com o efeito de memoria que é está sempre presente neste tipo de baterias. Mais isso já é outra história.


----------



## cmg (2 Set 2010 às 18:07)

Boas

Um link mais sobre o assunto:

http://homepage.eircom.net/~ei4jr/Weather_Station/Solar_Panel/Solar_Panel.htm

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Zerrui (18 Set 2010 às 22:40)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Olá Puma:
Também acho que o pocesso deve ser esse. Porém, pode haver uma alimentação independente para os sensores electrónicos e uma independente para o sistema de registo e armazenamento, quer uma, quer outra, dependentes do sistema fotovoltaico. Será um sistema auto-sustentado que ficaria completo se pudesse enviar os dados (em tempo real ou diferido) para uma estação de recepção... Quero aproveitar para sugerir a designação de barógrafo, termógrafo, termo-hidrógrafo, udógrafo, anemógrafo, etc quando nos referirmos a um sistema onde, para além da quantificação dos parâmetros meteorológicos, a cargo dos sensores, se faz o seu registo e arquivo. Qualquer coisa como ...metro de medição e ...grafo de grafia.
Zerrui


----------



## cmg (23 Set 2010 às 13:42)

Boas

Segundo percebi, dando uma vista de olhos pelos tópicos sobre o assunto, o painel solar com a respectiva bateria dá para alimentar os sensores mesmo que estes não tenham as pilhas instaladas.  (Nesta situação aparece o icon de pilhas fracas na consola). 
O painel carrega a respectiva bateria mas, se forem instaladas baterias (AA) recarregáveis nos sensores, estas _NÃO_ são carregadas.
Assim, creio que as pilhas dos sensores só lá estão para, no caso de falha da bateria do painel os alimentarem. 
Outras opiniões serão, como é evidente, bemvindas 
Cumps
cmg


----------



## usoldier (16 Out 2010 às 19:03)

A WRM200 traz painel solar de origem?


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2010 às 15:17)

Estou a ponderar adquirir essa estação mas o local onde a tenciono instalar só recebe sol com maior intensidade entre meados de Março e finais de Setembro, estando no Inverno quase que completamente á sombra.

Alguém sabe se posso instalar essa estação sem utilizar o painel solar (ou utilizá-lo só no Verão) e somente as pilhas?


----------



## zejorge (17 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Olá, boa tarde

A WMR 200, trás o painel solar de origem. Os sensores trabalham sem terem o painel solar ligado, desde que óbviamente tenham  pilhas.

Cumps

Zejorge


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2010 às 17:49)

zejorge disse:


> Olá, boa tarde
> 
> A WMR 200, trás o painel solar de origem. Os sensores trabalham sem terem o painel solar ligado, desde que óbviamente tenham  pilhas.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2010 às 18:18)

Estive a ver imagens da consola da wmr 200 e vi que possui UV, mas o sensor de UV vem logo directamente com a estação ou é preciso comprá-lo á parte?


----------



## Puma (17 Out 2010 às 20:24)

Boas....

Eu tenho a minha WMR200 em funcionamento desde o passado dia 20 de Setembro,  sem o respectivo painel solar, e até ao momento não tenho tido problemas com a recepção do sinal ou indicação de pilhas fracas. 

As pilhas que estão a ser usadas nos sensores, são as pilhas que acompanhavam a estação, Maxell Alkaline LR&6

Optei por não o colocar, primeiro porque tenho fácil acesso á estação   e segundo seria mais um " objecto " que iria provocar atrito com o vento e consequentemente fazer " vibrar " o mastro e perder alguma fiabilidade na medição da velocidade do vento. Se bem que o mastro está ladeado por dois cabos de aço.

O sensor UV é opcional, o qual custa cerca de € 55.00 

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## zejorge (18 Out 2010 às 14:35)

Olá Puma

Os meus parabéns pela aquisição da WMR200. Pelo que li no teu post fiquei com a sensação que estás a utilizar o sensor da temperatura/humidade sem RS, utilizando apenas o que a estação trás.
Se assim for, aconselho-te a "fabricar" um RS, pois os dados fornecidos pelo sensor da estação sem essa protecção não são muito fiáveis.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## Puma (18 Out 2010 às 21:10)

Olá ZeJorge 

Estou neste momento a trabalhar na construção de um RS, bem como na afinação do software.

Logo que tenha o RS construído, bem como as várias etapas deste, coloco aqui umas fotos.

Devo de demorar algum tempo, pois durante a semana não tenho muito tempo, e ás vezes ao fim de semana existem, igualmente, outras coisas que tem que ser feitas....nomeadamente passear com a filhota 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Loraz (2 Set 2012 às 13:16)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Puma:
> Também acho que o pocesso deve ser esse. Porém, pode haver uma alimentação independente para os sensores electrónicos e uma independente para o sistema de registo e armazenamento, quer uma, quer outra, dependentes do sistema fotovoltaico. Será um sistema auto-sustentado que ficaria completo se pudesse enviar os dados (em tempo real ou diferido) para uma estação de recepção... pannelli solari Quero aproveitar para sugerir a designação de barógrafo, termógrafo, termo-hidrógrafo, udógrafo, anemógrafo, etc quando nos referirmos a um sistema onde, para além da quantificação dos parâmetros meteorológicos, a cargo dos sensores, se faz o seu registo e arquivo. Qualquer coisa como ...metro de medição e ...grafo de grafia.
> Zerrui



fotovoltaico irá certamente fazer o negócio.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2012 às 02:43)

Muito provavelmente a bateria não vem ligada logo de fabrica pelo mesmo motivo que os telemóveis não vêm com a bateria logo de fabrica, mas sim separadamente.
A bateria é de NI-MH e como tal não deve ser completamente esgotada...
Cito: 
"_A complete discharge of a cell until it goes into polarity reversal can cause permanent damage to the cell. This situation can occur in the common arrangement of four AA cells in series in a digital camera, where one will be completely discharged before the others due to small differences in capacity among the cells. When this happens, the good cells will start to drive the discharged cell in reverse, which can cause permanent damage to that cell. Some cameras, GPS receivers and PDAs detect the safe end-of-discharge voltage of the series cells and auto-shutdown, but devices like flashlights and some toys do not. A single cell driving a load can't suffer from polarity reversal, because there are no other cells to reverse-charge it when it becomes discharged._" 
by WIKI


Muito provavelmente, até deve vir escrito no manual de instruções que se deve abrir o compartimento e ligar o conector da bateria ao painel.


Cumps


----------

